# Clone recipe idea please



## haCid (3/12/19)

Hi guys n girls,

Vaped this a month ago and really loved it. Could anyone point me in a direction to try simulate / clone the same juice?

Marshmallow Mint Butter Cookie







Your help would really be appreciated 

Kindest regards
Hendrik


----------



## StompieZA (3/12/19)

Tasted this yesterday...

Would start with the following:

CAP Golden Butter - 0.5%
CAP Sugar Cookie - 5%
CAP Spearmint - 1%
TPA Marshmallow - 2.5%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%

This sould put you somewhere in the ball park, Might even add some Sweet Cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## haCid (3/12/19)

Thank you sir! You are a true legend!

Kind regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/19)

StompieZA said:


> Sweat Cream



Is this what you use ?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## StompieZA (3/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this what you use ?



 Ey one spool full will do the trick! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (3/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this what you use ?



I find it to be quite a coil gunker.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Whats the percentage?


Adephi said:


> I find it to be quite a coil gunker.


----------

